# صلاة مسحة المرضى ...ابونا انطونيوس عبد المسيح



## مونيكا 57 (15 يوليو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vrDymyN6lEI&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2011)

جميلة جدا يا امى 
ربي يباركك ويعوضت تعب محبتك وخدمتك الجميلة

واحلى تقييم


----------



## النهيسى (16 يوليو 2011)

*شكرااا
صلاه جميله جدااا
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## رانداريرى (3 مارس 2015)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم اذكرونا فى صلواتكم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 مارس 2015)

just member قال:


> جميلة جدا يا امى
> ربي يباركك ويعوضت تعب محبتك وخدمتك الجميلة
> 
> واحلى تقييم



*ميرسى للمرور

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 مارس 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرااا
> صلاه جميله جدااا
> ربنا يباركك
> *​



*اشكرك للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 مارس 2015)

رانداريرى قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم اذكرونا فى صلواتكم




*
اشكرك راندا للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------

